# Police Duty Glock 19?



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

I have a really good friend who’s a cop. He switching guns at work, and his work offered to sell him his duty gun, a Gen 3 G19, for $380. He’s offering to pass it along to me for the same price. 

The gun has been only used for qualifications (low-ish round count), and my buddy is super anal about cleaning and maintenance of his other guns, so I have no doubt it’s in good shape. I’ve seen it in person and It doesn’t have any holster wear, and comes with irons sights (nothing fancy), but it does come with 3 mags. This wouldn’t be my first G19, but ya know: 2 is 1, 1 is none…. A backup would be nice. 

question? Given what other used Glocks are going for online, do ppl think this is a good deal? 
pic of my existing G19 shown (cuz we all like pics)


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

You haven't bought it yet??


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Absolute no brainer at $380!


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Anyone see any downsides? Not really sure the actual value of this gun, but in anecdotal conversations with buddies, they tell me used Glock 19s should fetch $500+


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

What is the agency policy for straw purchasing a firearm?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> What is the agency policy for straw purchasing a firearm?


Bet a beer there aint one.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ErickthePutz said:


> What is the agency policy for straw purchasing a firearm?


Shirley, you can't be serious.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

ErickthePutz said:


> What is the agency policy for straw purchasing a firearm?


let’s just assume this purchase would be 100% above board. All appropriate paperwork would be filed. we will leave it at that. 



bigwheel said:


> Bet a beer there aint one.


you’d prob owe the putz a beer….


Also, your thoughts on my earlier questions? Any other concerns? value?

thx.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's a trap!


----------



## AzprepperGary (Jun 25, 2021)

Sounds too good to be true, I would take him up on that offer.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> What is the agency policy for straw purchasing a firearm?


Unless an FFL is involved (not likely), there can be no "straw purchase".
The department isn't in the business of selling guns, so they don't need a license. The cop doesn't need to have any background check to purchase from a non-FFL, and Trihonda doesn't either for a personal sale.... at least in one of the "free" states.

And yes, you buy a $380 Glock 19 any time you find one.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks! I've had some friends say jump on the deal, and others say "meh"... 

Ive also purchased quite a few Glocks this past year, so it's not a gun I really need, lol.... But yes, I know "need" lol...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, the gun itself isn't that bad, but early on I felt the trigger was a tad mushy. Have they fixed that improved the "let off"?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The cop shops around here often sell guns and other stuff such as motorcycles to their employees. They did that at my old agency when they replaced our 4506 SWs with Sig .40s. Several were bought by employees for their pals and kinfolks. One nearby towns gets reduced prices on Harleys..and when they get ready to replace those they give the motor jocks a chance to buy em cheap. I knew one guy whos brother snagged him one.


----------



## norseman78 (Sep 29, 2021)

Trihonda said:


> I have a really good friend who’s a cop. He switching guns at work, and his work offered to sell him his duty gun, a Gen 3 G19, for $380. He’s offering to pass it along to me for the same price.
> 
> The gun has been only used for qualifications (low-ish round count), and my buddy is super anal about cleaning and maintenance of his other guns, so I have no doubt it’s in good shape. I’ve seen it in person and It doesn’t have any holster wear, and comes with irons sights (nothing fancy), but it does come with 3 mags. This wouldn’t be my first G19, but ya know: 2 is 1, 1 is none…. A backup would be nice.
> 
> ...


Ive heard that Glock guns are worse at aiming than 22mm guns.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

norseman78 said:


> Ive heard that Glock guns are worse at aiming than 22mm guns.


Never fired one but they seem to work well according to the news on TV.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

norseman78 said:


> Ive heard that Glock guns are worse at aiming than 22mm guns.


In good hands, a Glock handgun can make a 100yd shot. (James Yeager has a demo or two)
In the best hands, greater than 300yds... (InstructorZERO)

Training, training, training, and you can outshoot ANY gun.


----------

